# First beaver.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Took my first beaver today. Female 23.9 lbs.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great job Skinner. What set did you use?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great job on the beaver!!


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I used a 220 on a travel way in the water.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice beaver !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Skinner712 said:


> I used a 220 on a travel way in the water.


Thanks...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice beaver !!


That's what she said....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job Skinner ! Man, for just starting out you have really done well. Keep it up and you'll be a pro in no time. Thanks for sharing buddy !!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job. Looks like a nice thick hide.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks every one.

And thanks bones44 I stared the beginning of Feb and trapped teal the 29 win land trapping went out this started looking a place to try for water. Took a bet but found a place. Went Monday and set 4 traps and. Had one trap set off and nothing in it. And thin this female was in the las 220 down the creek.

So I stand right know for the year with-

2 - Bobcats
10 - Possums 
6 -raccoons
1- Groundhog 
Can't wait teal Nov to trap the hope season. Should be a little batter trapping the early season I thank.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Should I save the tails for any thing to? I saved the casters and the meat for bait next season.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

not that i know but i have heard the tails are good to eat... and great job. keep it up


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Good job! Now that you caught it......the work begins!!! Good looking beaver!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great job Skinner! early season is usually better and easier, for me at least. Late season has better pelts though. keep up the good work!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats on your first beaver Catch--and your other furs also--You have the Bug Now and it never goes away----------sb*


----------

